

Wikipedia not held responsible for defamatory content in court case - Kurtz79
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/06/26/wikimedia-foundation-legal-victory-italy/#Italian

======
Kurtz79
I can't stress how important a precedent this.

If Wikimedia had been held responsible, would have made the same sense as
blaming the builder of a wall for an offensive writing on that wall.

